# Help with Pronunciation



## Mozart (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Can anyone help me with this?

How you guys pronounce "Handel" and "haydn"?

Please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Handel must be pronounced "N-del". French and german spelling (Haendel/Händel) get it right.

Haydn, "Hayden"

But it may change according to language. In french, I have seen many times his name spelled like "Anne-delle", including myself. Haydn is spelled like the y is an i (Aille-den). Mozart is spelled "Mosar".


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Handel said:


> Handel must be pronounced "N-del". French and german spelling (Haendel/Händel) get it right.
> 
> Haydn, "Hayden"
> 
> But it may change according to language. In french, I have seen many times his name spelled like "Anne-delle", including myself. Haydn is spelled like the y is an i (Aille-den). Mozart is spelled "Mosar".


Do you mean the H in Handel is silent?

Mosar??


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

He was explaining the French way of saying "Mozart". The H in Handel shouldn't be silent though... I think it's like HEN-d'l. Anyway, it's easy to pronounce if you know some german. Händel! ä is like æ in latin.

About Haydn, I always thought it was Ha-Y-den . This needs further investigation.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Morigan said:


> He was explaining the French way of saying "Mozart". The H in Handel shouldn't be silent though... I think it's like HEN-d'l. Anyway, it's easy to pronounce if you know some german. Händel! ä is like æ in latin.


Thanks.



> About Haydn, I always thought it was Ha-Y-den . This needs further investigation.


High-dn? or Hide-n?


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

opus67 said:


> High-dn? or Hide-n?


Precisely, thanks. It's funny how hard it is to explain a pronunciation when people speak different languages. We should use the internationa phonetics alphabet


----------



## Mozart (Jun 26, 2007)

How to pronounce Handel using the german way?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Morigan said:


> Precisely, thanks. It's funny how hard it is to explain a pronunciation when people speak different languages. We should use the internationa phonetics alphabet


That is also the reason why it is better for us to write than to speak…


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Morigan said:


> He was explaining the French way of saying "Mozart". The H in Handel shouldn't be silent though... I think it's like HEN-d'l. Anyway, it's easy to pronounce if you know some german. Händel! ä is like æ in latin.
> 
> About Haydn, I always thought it was Ha-Y-den . This needs further investigation.


You're right about Hen-dl.

Concerning Haydn, I would like the advice of any German here, but I think it should be spelled Hay-den (anyway, I will continue to spell it Ha-y-dn like you)


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2006)

opus67 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> High-dn? or Hide-n?


Neither - I believe it's pronounced Loo-kay-zee


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2006)

...At least according to Mr Newman


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Mozart said:


> How to pronounce Handel using the german way?


I found it. 

http://www.pronunciationguide.org/sounds/haendel.mp3

Other famous germans spelling: (access to other many other languages too)

http://www.pronunciationguide.org/thebiglist.html


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

JohnM said:


> Neither - I believe it's pronounced Loo-kay-zee


I thought it was Lu-chay-see.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Handel said:


> I found it.
> 
> http://www.pronunciationguide.org/sounds/haendel.mp3
> 
> ...


All I hear is some noise for a fraction of a second.


----------



## Amy (Aug 3, 2006)

I can never get Saint-Saens right... Maybe it's because I'm from Yorkshire? lol


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Amy said:


> I can never get Saint-Saens right... Maybe it's because I'm from Yorkshire? lol


Because the "en" (in the spelling) is difficult for anglophones (or maybe all non-francophones) to spell correctly (or the "ou" spelling).


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm not even sure about that one (!).

Handel : est-ce que ça se prononce comme « saint sens » ? Ou alors faut-il prononcer le «a»?


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Morigan said:


> I'm not even sure about that one (!).
> 
> Handel : est-ce que ça se prononce comme « saint sens » ? Ou alors faut-il prononcer le «a»?


Saint-Sens (le a n'est pas prononcé).


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Händel: the "ä" is pronounced like the "e" in "end", the first syllable is emphasized
Haydn: like the mentioned "high"-dn (not exactly "den"!), so just one syllable (with "den" there would be two syllables...)


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Händel: the "ä" is pronounced like the "e" in "end", the first syllable is emphasized
> Haydn: like the mentioned "high"-dn (not exactly "den"!), so just one syllable (with "den" there would be two syllables...)


I am suprised that is it not Hay-dn.


----------



## Mozart (Jun 26, 2007)

Handel said:


> I found it.
> 
> http://www.pronunciationguide.org/sounds/haendel.mp3
> 
> ...


Thanks Handel!

The website is a great help. Now i know how to pronunce Handel.

Thanks!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

End-el and High-dn.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

But "En-del" with "h" at the beginning.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Daniel said:


> But "End-el" with "h" at the beginning.


Just a page earlier, Morigan told me that the H is silent.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

Morigan said:


> He was explaining the French way of saying "Mozart".* The H in Handel shouldn't be silent though... I think it's like HEN-d'l*. Anyway, it's easy to pronounce if you know some german. Händel! ä is like æ in latin.
> 
> About Haydn, I always thought it was Ha-Y-den . This needs further investigation.


Did I? :| .


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Morigan said:


> Did I? :| .


Please accept my apology. I obviously misread it. 

Hend-el it is.


----------



## tutto (Apr 11, 2007)

hajde, let´s go- Hajdn
to "handel" something


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

So where do you all come in on the Pur'-cell Pur-cell' debate? How about De-buss'-y vs. De-buss-y'? 

As for Handel, I suppose it depends whether you're talking about Georg Friederich or George Frederick.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

zlya said:


> As for Handel, I suppose it depends whether you're talking about Georg Friederich or George Frederick.


He never used George Frederick


----------



## Mozart (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry, one more help please.

How to pronunce Christoph Gluck (1714-1787)?

Thanks.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

k-wrist-of Gl-ook (seventeen hundred fourteen to seventeen hundred eighty-seven).


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

Handel said:


> He never used George Frederick


I'm sure Yehshua Christos (IF that's his real name) never called himself "Jesus".


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't think he would have killed himself Christos either, since it's a greek word for "The Anointed One". It is more of a title he was given by his followers : "Jesus, the Annointed One".

But still, good point about Haendel.


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

Morigan said:


> I don't think he would have killed himself Christos either, since it's a greek word for "The Anointed One". It is more of a title he was given by his followers : "Jesus, the Annointed One".


Well, there you go.


----------

